# NAFB - HUGE Blue/Purple Carpet Anemone.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For those that are interested; NAFB (North American Fish Breeders) on Kingston Road has a huge blue/purple carpet anemone that came in a few days ago. It's approx. 14" in diameter.....ruffled and partially open. It appears to be healthy and has firmly planted its foot deep withing the sand bed. It's is very sticky, reacts to touch/motion, and oral disc appears to be tight. It is a very nice specimen for those that have the space. 

In my opinion it appears to be a Haddoni although the tentacles seem longer since it is a bigger specimen and could be a Gigantea carpet anemone.


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Happen to know price? 

Would a 6 month old tank be able to house an anemone?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll answer you this way: Purists would argue that a 6 month old display is not ready for an anemone of either Haddoni or Gigantea species. They are known to be sensitive. However; I've heard of far worse and improbable things to occur.

The price John quoted me was $100 which is a very attractive retail price for a carpet anemone of this colour and size. I couldn't help but inspect it, poked it, prodded it, massaged it and it appeared to be in very good shape.

Before anyone asks..."Yes", I did take a picture....and "No", John doesn't mind that I post it. I've asked in the past prior to posting. Please see attached. Taken with a camera phone under less than ideal lighting conditions.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Why must you do this when I'm weeks away from finishing my tank?? Very nice specimen...love it. Are these hard to come by? Will John keep for me for 3-4 weeks, paid of course?

nvm, I asked him that before and he said he will but he won't be responsible if it dies.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah...sorry man. 

Carpets in general aren't hard to come by. It depends on colouration and type that determines rarity and price. One of the main problems is that they don't generally ship well and some LFS are hesitant to have a rare/trophy piece arrive DOA. Blues and Purples aren't that common...but aren't "unicorns/bigfoots" either. Haddonis are more common on the market than Giganteas as well. Mertensii are seldom seen too.

This particular one was HUGE and seemed nice and fuzzy. Not everyone can house something that size. It will get bigger.

Corollary; In the time I've been frequenting John's....I've seen:

Common Green/Brown Carpets 
Neon Green/Yellow Carpets
Blue Carpets
Purple Carpets
Red Carpets (unicorn)
Orange Carpet (talking unicorn)

I have yet to see upon initial inspection a "Rainbow" Carpet (Google it) at any LFS. Equate it to a talking unicorn that can grant wishes  . Although I've come close....and may actually have one. However; until my carpet grows, flourishes (hopefully) and maintain its colours - I'm hesitant to classify it as such.


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for ur reply much appreciated


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah Jeff and I were there on the weekend and saw but didn't really inspect it.

You think it'll fit in my 20g?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Red, I can always count on you to give me the Darwinian account on wildlife
Anyways I've always wanted another huge nem to go with my green carpet I'll check it out tmr. But I do want a magnifica though but I refuse to miss a mortgage payment for one.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Yeah Jeff and I were there on the weekend and saw but didn't really inspect it.
> 
> You think it'll fit in my 20g?


.....For transportation purposes.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

rickcasa said:


> Red, I can always count on you to give me the Darwinian account on wildlife
> Anyways I've always wanted another huge nem to go with my green carpet I'll check it out tmr. But I do want a magnifica though but I refuse to miss a mortgage payment for one.


That would make a great addition. One final word of advice: Call ahead and ask before heading out. After I posted....I received several inquiries. I'm assuming not everyone has room for it though; so it may still be there.

Send me an e-mail and let me know what you're looking for and I'll keep my eyes open for it. Include your time frame and budget if you don't mind. I have a LONG list of "be on the look out for" items. Cheers.

P.S. - I just RE-READ your post. He has a very NICE magnifica/Ritteri that is "dual toned" - yellow and pink tips. Nice size - about the size of a softball. It appeared healthy - I inspected it and massaged that anemone too  . It was attached to a piece of dead coral. The price....wait for it....he quoted me $45!?! Note: they are finicky and aren't the easiest to keep. Know this in advance.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm after cossack hat size magnifica like the one I bought off John a year ago. It was bleached like Wonder bread but that's what made it the best thing I ever owned. I'm still pining over it's untimely demise coz I'm sure I overfed it silversides and mixed seafood medley.

But I'll check it out...thanks, and you are the man!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No probs. As an aside....I avoid silversides.....bones can have ugly consequences for the inside of an anemone.  Good Luck tomorrow.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> T Note: they are finicky and aren't the easiest to keep. Know this in advance.


and they are very Aggressive comparing to BTA. I had one before and had no choice by to remove everything around it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice find Red, going to start calling you RED Frag Deals!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

lol....thanks. However; I'm just a 'bored' man and his reef.....who happens to be financially challenged


----------

